# Reciclaje componentes ( Fuente de PC )



## detrakx (Nov 19, 2008)

Buenas: Hace tiempo que estoy reciclando los componentes de las fuentes de Pc. Por ahora algunos, Pero tambien me gustaría utilizar los transformadores y quizas algunos otros componentes como los transistores choques, bobinas etc.

Mi problema principal es que no se como funcionan estos transformadores ya que tiene muchos pines. E incluso la tension que admiten. 

Por otro lado sería interesante poder armar alguna fuente mas pequeña. De 100W que utilice fuente partida por ejemplo +50/ -50 a 1A o + 25/ -25v a 2A  recyclando los componentes que mencioné anteriormente.

Bueno espero alguna pista para poder comprender como se utilzan estos transformadores. 

SAludos.


----------



## Adán González (Nov 20, 2008)

Los transformadores son elementos pasivos que funcionan mediante la aplicación de corriente alterna, en el caso de una fuente conmutada como es en este caso el transformadorr es alimentado por una fuente de corriente directa que luego de atravezar el devanado primario del transformadorr llega a un transistor de potencia que se cierra y abre a gran velocidad lo que a su vez produce la inductancia en el transformador que es lo que permite producir en el secundario el voltaje de salida. El transistor de potencia que indique con anterioridad es controlado con voltaje, corriente y frecuencia por medio de un circuito integrado que produce una oscilación arriba de los 100khz. Son fuentes muy estables llamadas "inteligentes" porque mantienen un suministro de corriente y voltaje estables dentro de un rango establecido por al potencia, si querés modificarla o construirlas a partir de cero te recomiendo que visites temas relacionados con fuentes conmutadas en google existen buenas fuentes de información el cálculo es muy critico y se necesita buena base en electrónica para calcularlas, suerte.


----------



## mendek (Mar 3, 2012)

sera bueno saber qué se puede hacer con los transistores que traen las fuentes, no sé, algún tipo de amplificador de audio..... por decir algo


----------



## ernestogn (Mar 5, 2012)

empeza por aca 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/

despues aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-mini-ir2153-pcb-48435/

y luego aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-dc-dc-pcb-29414/


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 10, 2016)

Parece que hace rato este tema esta inactivo pero como he hecho un trabajo sobre el tema lo vuelvo a retomar
aca va el video




Saludos


----------

